# Amateur Ebony Bodybuilder 5 Ft 11  235 lbs



## housemaster (Jan 11, 2006)

I am an amateur bodybuilder just looking to get my pro card. I seek advice, comments and inspiration. Please let me know what you think of my progress.

I have more pictures on my website;

http://ebonybodybuilder.com


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 11, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> I am an amateur bodybuilder just looking to get my pro card. I seek advice, comments and inspiration. Please let me know what you think of my progress.
> 
> I have more pictures on my website;
> 
> http://ebonybodybuilder.com



Always good to see another Marine in the forum.  Semper Fi and by the way you look great!


----------



## housemaster (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you...ooooh  raaah


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 11, 2006)

I read the feature on you on another site.  What ship were you deployed aboard?  I was on the USS Trenton for nine months in the Persian gulf during the 1st gulf war.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2006)

Your back is sick.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2006)

Shoulders could be a little bigger.  You look great though.


----------



## god hand (Jan 11, 2006)

Ripped like that at 235.......fucking amazing.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you..


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 11, 2006)

the first picture is my favorite.  

oh wait...that wasn't the question.  

carry on.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 11, 2006)

lol..thank you nikegurl...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

Upper body looks great.

But how are your legs??


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

Way to small to go pro.....But I think you look great!!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 11, 2006)

Going to have to put on some size, but that's a hell of a start.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jan 11, 2006)

I respect anyone who takes the time to develop their back.  

You definitely have what it takes to go pro. 

Checkout dudes pics... 

http://www.ebonybodybuilder.com/seanindex.html


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Ripped like that at 235.......fucking amazing.


Now that's what you should strive to look like.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2006)

nice work.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 11, 2006)

wicked lat spread. your shoulder to waist ratio is fantastic.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you for all the comments..keep em comin


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> your shoulder to waist ratio is fantastic.



That's what I noticed also.  Fantastic work.


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Wicked back


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice physique.  Your back is definitely your strong point I would say.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

it isn't a crime that i came back to the thread to look again.  really it isn't.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> wicked lat spread. your shoulder to waist ratio is fantastic.



Agreed, definately your best asset.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 12, 2006)

thanx again


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF how you get like that?  Please share.. good pics.. go pro bro


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Way to small to go pro.....But I think you look great!!



how much do you think he'd have to weigh to go pro?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2006)

more than 235 at 5'11".  Lookin good bro


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 12, 2006)

looking good man great lats


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 12, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> more than 235 at 5'11".  Lookin good bro




I know guys that step on stage under 200.....there are different weight classes are there not??  Not EVERYONE steps on stage at 297 ala coleman...


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Now that's what you should strive to look like.


Because I'm black?
   

Im pretty sure this guy is on steriods

I want to look like that, but about 50lbs lighter.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> how much do you think he'd have to weigh to go pro?


If he is 5'11'' then I would guess he is 210-220 ripped....so he needs to put on another 30-40lbs.


----------



## IJ300 (Jan 12, 2006)

good shit bro.


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 12, 2006)

What About Guys Like Shawn Ray That Competed At Weights Lighter Than That


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 12, 2006)

GAOUTLAW said:
			
		

> What About Guys Like Shawn Ray That Competed At Weights Lighter Than That


NEVER MIND RAY WAS 5'7


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice deep-bellied abs.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 12, 2006)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> I read the feature on you on another site.  What ship were you deployed aboard?  I was on the USS Trenton for nine months in the Persian gulf during the 1st gulf war.



I was on the U.S.S. Wasp during 2000, caught the end of Kosovo


----------



## housemaster (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Way to small to go pro.....But I think you look great!!




Thanks for the comment and I realize that to be pro I need to be on stage at no less than 240 and I will be there within the next two years.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 12, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> WTF how you get like that?  Please share.. good pics.. go pro bro




Nikegurl has it nailed with "ass busting work + consistency + time = results. "

Diet helps as well but time..it doesn't happen overnight bodybuilding is a lifestyle not a weekend thing. Must be conscience of it 365-24-7


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2006)

Pimp...


----------



## housemaster (Jan 13, 2006)

*Updated Picture - taken yesterday*

Sorry bout the site plugs. Ill get ironman up there in a day or so


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 13, 2006)

You look awesome.
Just please please maintain you asthetic look.

Don't Develop a sick gut....and Maintain your Symmetry!!


----------



## housemaster (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you..and I will..


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> Sorry bout the site plugs. Ill get ironman up there in a day or so


This pic is photoshopped.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> This pic is photoshopped.



i thought the same thing.    i'm not an expert so i didn't want to be first to say it but the head/body connection looked "off"


----------



## wild (Jan 13, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i thought the same thing.




Look at the disappointment coming from you


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> Sorry bout the site plugs. Ill get ironman up there in a day or so


*When you added the head to the body, you should have added some neck. *


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> Look at the disappointment coming from you



i was debating between  and  
i'm going to be just fine though.  don't you worry about me.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 13, 2006)

lol @nike


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 13, 2006)

good work


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2006)

Poor Hil!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't believe anyone else didn't pic up on it. Take a look at the right forearm area.........


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I can't believe anyone else didn't pic up on it. Take a look at the right forearm area.........


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 13, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> lol @nike



?????

So wtf is up?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

This guys a chump. All he does is  post pic's and if he was the real deal he'd be posting in the anabolic and training section trying to help people. Some peeps are such assholes


Tough


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=546085


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

*100% Troll*


----------



## housemaster (Jan 13, 2006)

*everything I put up now*

is going to be photoshopped..you folks give too much credit to some of the software programs out..if I came to your house, sat on your couch and talked to you, after I left, you would say it was some dream..give it a rest..


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 13, 2006)

It was just an odd shot angle. Not everyone is so void of a life as to create fake images of themselves and show them online. And not everyone is so void of a life to actually argue over it...

Nice work. Keep up whatever it is you're doing and you'll be well on your way to winning anything you're willing to work for.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> is going to be photoshopped..you folks give too much credit to some of the software programs out..if I came to your house, sat on your couch and talked to you, after I left, you would say it was some dream..give it a rest..


Who cares......try to post on another thread......you just look like an attention whore....and stop promoting BB.com and your lame site bro.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Who cares......try to post on another thread......*you just look like an attention whore*....and stop promoting BB.com and your lame site bro.



Said the member with over 112 posts per day on average...


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Said the member with over 112 posts per day on average...


.........that looks like a very gay post........
........I had no idea.........


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> I am an amateur bodybuilder just looking to get my pro card. I seek advice, comments and inspiration. Please let me know what you think of my progress.
> 
> I have more pictures on my website;
> 
> http://ebonybodybuilder.com



How long did it take you to look like first picture ?


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 14, 2006)

Fruad


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 14, 2006)

super hulk, you are an idiot.  i dont think ive ever seen you post anything intelligent or coherent.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

It is worth noting that those who post the hate streams and threads have no pictures in their galleries or they have video gifs of arnold supposedly smokin dope.  Also, the correct spelling is FRAUD.  I cannot help it that most of you who think that my pictures are touched up, are viewing my pictures on the pc at your local library.  If you have no pictures in your gallery, I do understand the self hate and the negative posts.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> It is worth noting that those who post the hate streams and threads have no pictures in their galleries or they have video gifs of arnold supposedly smokin dope.  Also, the correct spelling is FRAUD.  I cannot help it that most of you who think that my pictures are touched up, are viewing my pictures on the pc at your local library.  If you have no pictures in your gallery, I do understand the self hate and the negative posts.



Look at your head in this pic it looks pasted on. What is that about ?


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

And he is spaming here and nothing else


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

Im considering the source.  Look at all of my other pictures..photoshop is not THAT good.  You probably believe that a super-computer also controls all of the nuclear bombs of the world and will be come self aware in a few years.  get real dude..and more importantly, if this is your opinion, not based in fact, why share it with the world..again, especially with you posting pictures of cartoon characters, homey the clown and other celebrities in your photo gallery?  How about letting US critique your photos?


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 14, 2006)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> super hulk, you are an idiot.  i dont think ive ever seen you post anything intelligent or coherent.



 coherent is as coherent does my friend.  

run ABLQ2 run


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

hey..if this is spam, let the moderators shut me down..it is no big deal..as i said b4, get some semblance of a life


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> Im considering the source.  Look at all of my other pictures..photoshop is not THAT good.  You probably believe that a super-computer also controls all of the nuclear bombs of the world and will be come self aware in a few years.  get real dude..and more importantly, if this is your opinion, not based in fact, why share it with the world..again, especially with you posting pictures of cartoon characters, homey the clown and other celebrities in your photo gallery?  How about letting US critique your photos?



you spend your whole life lifting and what does it get you? its pointless if that is your only goal.

1cause your head was of centered 
2why use photo shop
3the pic may be real
4. shlmeal
5 shamazzle
were gonn do it, on your set get ready go now were gonn make your dream come true


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

you spend your whole..oops..nothing to base your life on...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Lets give this guy a chance, lets see where this takes us too.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

if im using photoshop, to cut and paste bodyparts, then my pictures are fake, at which point, I strongly suggest that the moderator, moderates


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> if im using photoshop, to cut and paste bodyparts, then my pictures are fake, at which point, I strongly suggest that the moderator, moderates


FUCK YOU! FAKE ASS BITCH!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Man, I really can't tell if it is a shopped. If it is he's good.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> hey..if this is spam, let the moderators shut me down..it is no big deal..as i said b4, get some semblance of a life


You might try to post on another thread......we all post here to share information....joke around....and help eachother. All you do is lurk on your own thread......So I will bash you till you prove you are here to be a part of this site and not just spam your web site or that shit hole BB.com.
Peace


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU! FAKE ASS BITCH!


 
Racist!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> Im considering the source. Look at all of my other pictures..photoshop is not THAT good. You probably believe that a super-computer also controls all of the nuclear bombs of the world and will be come self aware in a few years. get real dude..and more importantly, if this is your opinion, not based in fact, why share it with the world..again, especially with you posting pictures of cartoon characters, homey the clown and other celebrities in your photo gallery? How about letting US critique your photos?


Your so in love with yourself that i hope your double jointed. This way you can blow yourself and really be a happy camper.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

lol...dude..you havent posted a positive or helpful reply on any thread..its not in your bones..some of you folks are just catfish..er, bottom dwellers..


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> lol...dude..you havent posted a positive or helpful reply on any thread..its not in your bones..some of you folks are just catfish..er, bottom dwellers..


LoL dummy you have 21 posts and they are all here.......you are the definition of a bottom feeder...


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

they are all here defending ridiculous nonsense that you in particular dredge..and i do say dredge up


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

22


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2006)

It wouldn't be so bad if you weren't pimping other sites.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

23


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster, why don't you take a hike. 

instead of posting pics of what you wished you looked like why don't your get your ass in the gym and build your own body.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

i got dave chapelle, ms.pokemon and bruce li tellin me that im fake..hmmm..go figure..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

I took a closer look and it seems to be photoshopped. The sign he is holding is fake.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

lol...thats pretty poor ms lee..i really hope you're not a web designer..if you are, give it up


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
Wow min0 you look amazing.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

The anabolic zone has taught me well along with that free sample of muscle milk you mailed to me....although it did have a bitter taste.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

keep em comin...im just practicing my typin


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

26


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 14, 2006)

i love how u put KEFE in that pic, classic


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> keep em comin...im just practicing my typin


What makes you think it's Ms lee and not Mr. lee. MinO has been on this site for over a year and none of us knows whether MinO is a he or a she.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> This guys a chump. All he does is  post pic's and if he was the real deal he'd be posting in the anabolic and training section trying to help people. Some peeps are such assholes
> 
> 
> Tough




I guess if i used anabolics i could give some insight...as for training i don't what works for you. I am not a personal trainer..if people took the time to do some research and discover themselves instead of looking for the wonder pill they would be better off mentally and physically.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

27

Edit......last 2 posts on other threads.....good work bro...and good information.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> I guess if i used anabolics i could give some insight...as for training i don't what works for you. I am not a personal trainer..if people took the time to do some research and discover themselves instead of looking for the wonder pill they would be better off mentally and physically.


1) don't go up against this old man as you'll lose
2) I posted my pic in the gallery and it's me, not some made up bullshit
3) Your not a personal trainer cause you know absolutely notthing about bodybuilding
4) What are you looking for by posting all these crazy pictures of whom ever. You looking for attention, I'll give it to you. you look so good that I'm about ready to turn gay and bend you over my dining room table and  XXXX you in your XXX. 

If You feel you need more reponses from me, reply back and I'll be more then happy to obliged you.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> 1) don't go up against this old man as you'll lose
> 2) I posted my pic in the gallery and it's me, not some made up bullshit
> 3) Your not a personal trainer cause you know absolutely notthing about bodybuilding
> 4) What are you looking for by posting all these crazy pictures of whom ever. You looking for attention, I'll give it to you. you look so good that I'm about ready to turn gay and bend you over my dining room table and  XXXX you in your XXX.
> ...




Is everyone on here jacked on test or what...

i am happy for ya


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> super hulk, you are an idiot.  i dont think ive ever seen you post anything intelligent or coherent.



I agree.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

At this point i dont know what to think of this guy.


----------



## gogo (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




  thats awsome


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 15, 2006)

scared him away


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 15, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> Is everyone on here jacked on test or what...
> 
> i am happy for ya


Well now that wasn't so hard was it. You finally jumped on someone thread anfd gave a legit answere without putting up a pic. Had to do with info on T-3. So I'll take back the things i said about you...I take them back. 

Keep posting and answereing questions like you did to Foremanrules thread and you will be well liked here.


Tough


----------



## housemaster (Jan 15, 2006)

*Back and Leg Workout as of 10/04/05*

BACK: 
 LOWER BACK EMPHASIS


DEADLIFT X 4 SETS- ADD 5LBS. TO EACH SIDE WEEKLY


REVERSE GRIP BARBELL ROW X 2 SETS

OVER HAND GRIP BARBELL ROW X 1

          HEAVY DUMBELL ROW X 2

1	Pull are done with overhand grip
2	Chins are done with underhand grip


PULL-UPS/ WIDE GRIP ??? 10 SECOND BREAK

PULL-UPS/ MEDIUM GRIP ??? 10 SECOND BREAK

CHIN-UPS/ MEDIUM GRIP ??? 10 SECOND BREAK

CHIN-UPS/ CLOSE GRIP ??? 3 MINUTE BREAK AND REPEAT



LEGS:
SQUATS X 3
FRONT SQUATS X 2
LEG PRESS: 	NARROW STANCE x 2 sets
			MEDIUM STANCE X 1
			WIDE STANCE X 1

LEG EXTRENSION/ TOES IN ??? 10 SECOND BREAK
LEG EXTENSION/ TOES STRAIGHT ??? 10 SECOND BREAK
LEG EXTENSION/ TOES OUT ??? 3 MINUTE BREAK

LEG CURLS: SAME  REGIMEN AS LEG EXTENSIONS

STIFF LEGGED/DEAD LIFTS X 2 SETS

For those with weak or injured knees, you may substitute lunges for squats. I personally favor dumbbell lunges.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

what is the point of this fucking thread?  do you want me to move this to open chat?  This thread serves no purpose int he training forum.


----------



## housemaster (Jan 15, 2006)

move it


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

moved.

now keep your stupid fucking posts in open chat.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 15, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> BACK:
> LOWER BACK EMPHASIS
> 
> 
> DEADLIFT X 4 SETS- ADD 5LBS. TO EACH SIDE WEEKLY



how many lbs do you go up each month in a single exercise ?  15-20?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

he is full of shit.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he is full of shit.


because you cant do it ?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> because you cant do it ?




no, I can do it.

It is because he keeps PMing me his bullshit spam and dissing this board so he is making up crap to be a jerk off.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 15, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> how many lbs do you go up each month in a single exercise ?  15-20?



True Story


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

I have seen his picture before I just can't remember.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

Im still not completely convinced that he's full of shit, only about 95%  .


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> BACK:
> LOWER BACK EMPHASIS
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Im still not completely convinced that he's full of shit, only about 95%  .


Same here, I know his pain. People still accuse me of being a man.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Same here, I know his pain. People still accuse me of being a man.



And I'm still not convinced that you _aren't_ full of shit with your gender.  You just love milkin it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> And I'm still not convinced that you _aren't_ full of shit with your gender. You just love milkin it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

I have no problem with the cat being swole. More power to you... What I think is bullshit is the ebony bullshit... WTFC! Why do black people feel they need to make EVERY FUCKIN THING BLACK!?! Post a damn link for bodybuilders. If they all happen to be black cool. But get the fuck over yourselves... Do you see Jay Cutler running HONKEYTONKMUSCLE.COM  No... It's damn ridiculous.

I'm not a racist person whatsoever but some black people annoy the fuck out of me. I mean shit man...


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the cat being swole. More power to you... What I think is bullshit is the ebony bullshit... WTFC! Why do black people feel they need to make EVERY FUCKIN THING BLACK!?! Post a damn link for bodybuilders. If they all happen to be black cool. But get the fuck over yourselves... Do you see Jay Cutler running HONKEYTONKMUSCLE.COM  No... It's damn ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not a racist person whatsoever but some black people annoy the fuck out of me. I mean shit man...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

>


 
Somebody had to say it...


----------



## mrmark (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Somebody had to say it...



very true and well said.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the cat being swole. More power to you... What I think is bullshit is the ebony bullshit... WTFC! Why do black people feel they need to make EVERY FUCKIN THING BLACK!?! Post a damn link for bodybuilders. If they all happen to be black cool. But get the fuck over yourselves... Do you see Jay Cutler running HONKEYTONKMUSCLE.COM  No... It's damn ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not a racist person whatsoever but some black people annoy the fuck out of me. I mean shit man...


 GOD HAND, THIS GUY IS A RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME GET YOURSELF SOME REPARATIONS AND FLAME HIS WHITE ASS!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> GOD HAND, THIS GUY IS A RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME GET YOURSELF SOME REPARATIONS AND FLAME HIS WHITE ASS!!


 
Dude I'm not racist...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> No I'm not. Jesus was black...


 There's no such thing as Jesus


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as Jesus


 
That's your problem not mine...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> That's your problem not mine...


 I believe in Bigfoot, you believe in Jesus, but who's more likely to break into your house in the middle of the night, grab you out of bed, drag you into the woods, rip your limbs off and devour your innards? That's who I worship.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I believe in Bigfoot, you believe in Jesus, but who's more likely to break into your house in the middle of the night, grab you out of bed, drag you into the woods, rip your limbs off and devour your innards? That's who I worship.


 
Good luck with that.....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Good luck with that.....


 Actually I worship Bigfoot and you don't so good luck to you my eternally damned friend.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Actually I worship Bigfoot and you don't so good luck to you my eternally damned friend.


 
"Do not judge, or you too will be judged. For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you."

Not my words either...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Actually I worship Bigfoot and you don't so good luck to you my eternally damned friend.



I've had many late night conversations with BigFoot.  We philosophized about time travel.  I told bigfoot that as an object travels faster, time slows down, in relation to a slower moving object.  We discussed what would happen if you could travel faster than the speed of light.  I thought maybe you could go back in time.  Bigfoot thought this could be possible if one were to bend space in front of it in such a way as to have less resistance.  He said it could be achieved with a gravitational force that moved in front of you...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I've had many late night conversations with BigFoot. We philosophized about time travel. I told bigfoot that as an object travels faster, time slows down, in relation to a slower moving object. We discussed what would happen if you could travel faster than the speed of light. I thought maybe you could go back in time. Bigfoot thought this could be possible if one were to bend space in front of it in such a way as to have less resistance. He said it could be achieved with a gravitational force that moved in front of you...


 
Your dad finally came to visit!?! That's great buddy!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jan 15, 2006)

i dont know if you are for real, but:

1:you should fix the gyno 
2:get on extra mass

I would also like to know about your steroid use, i am curious what the new kids are using these days!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> "Do not judge, or you too will be judged. For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you."
> 
> Not my words either...



"Worship my hair ass feet or ye shall be sorry. Satisfy my primate lust once a week or i'll eat your large intestines and leave the small. For i'm Bigfoot, and big foot equates big penis"

Not my words either...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I've had many late night conversations with BigFoot.  We philosophized about time travel.  I told bigfoot that as an object travels faster, time slows down, in relation to a slower moving object.  We discussed what would happen if you could travel faster than the speed of light.  I thought maybe you could go back in time.  Bigfoot thought this could be possible if one were to bend space in front of it in such a way as to have less resistance.  He said it could be achieved with a gravitational force that moved in front of you...


 Bigfoot is obviously reluctant to waste his great intellect on a person such as yourself. It's obviously not possible to go back in time, because why hasn't anyone come back to now? Bigfoot asked me this and then proceeded to show me that the whole gravitational force in front of you thing is stupid.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> i dont know if you are for real, but:
> 
> 1:you should fix the gyno
> 2:get on extra mass
> ...


 Hank, are you the guy who promised me candy and popcorn if I got in his car that one day at the park when I was 7?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Hank, are you the guy who promised me candy and popcorn if I got in his car that one day at the park when I was 7?




that was your dad


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I've had many late night conversations with BigFoot. We philosophized about time travel. I told bigfoot that as an object travels faster, time slows down, in relation to a slower moving object. We discussed what would happen if you could travel faster than the speed of light. I thought maybe you could go back in time. Bigfoot thought this could be possible if one were to bend space in front of it in such a way as to have less resistance. He said it could be achieved with a gravitational force that moved in front of you...


 
You know he was privy to this information
due to his contacts with The Monkey Man -


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Bigfoot is obviously reluctant to waste his great intellect on a person such as yourself. It's obviously not possible to go back in time, because why hasn't anyone come back to now? Bigfoot asked me this and then proceeded to show me that the whole gravitational force in front of you thing is stupid.




You can, however, go forward in time.  In fact, KEFE is actually MaXMirkin when he was 12.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You can, however, go forward in time.  In fact, KEFE is actually MaXMirkin when he was 12.


 This I know Dale. I went forward in time, planted my seed in your future wife (who, oddly, is also your sister) and your first child will come from my left testicle, and don't you forget that.


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks freakin perfect


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 16, 2006)

Aliens can time travel


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

So can Homie the Clown, who, ironically, is Godhand's father


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the cat being swole. More power to you... What I think is bullshit is the ebony bullshit... WTFC! Why do black people feel they need to make EVERY FUCKIN THING BLACK!?! Post a damn link for bodybuilders. If they all happen to be black cool. But get the fuck over yourselves... Do you see Jay Cutler running HONKEYTONKMUSCLE.COM  No... It's damn ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not a racist person whatsoever but some black people annoy the fuck out of me. I mean shit man...


At first I throught he was a black porno star bodybuilder?


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 16, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> It is worth noting that those who post the hate streams and threads have no pictures in their galleries or they have video gifs of arnold supposedly smokin dope.  Also, the correct spelling is FRAUD.  I cannot help it that most of you who think that my pictures are touched up, are viewing my pictures on the pc at your local library.  If you have no pictures in your gallery, I do understand the self hate and the negative posts.


  (definetly hate) u look good bro keep it up


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 16, 2006)

housemaster said:
			
		

> lol...dude..you havent posted a positive or helpful reply on any thread..its not in your bones..some of you folks are just catfish..er, bottom dwellers..


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> "Do not judge, or you too will be judged. For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you."
> 
> Not my words either...


----------



## Flex (Jan 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I took a closer look and it seems to be photoshopped.




My picture is NOT fake! I built this baby all by myself.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 16, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> My picture is NOT fake! I built this baby all by myself.



was talking about the pic in his image gallery. i dont think they posted pic is him


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> why do your leg muscles look shifted to the right like you took synthol ?




That's a natural bodybuilder.


He used Gamma-O.



















True Story.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That's a natural bodybuilder.
> 
> 
> He used Gamma-O.
> ...



was talking about the pic in his image gallery. i dont think they posted pic is him


----------

